# C-Frame Electric Motor



## Czech (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, once again I'm trying to save a dime or two, hard times and all. I'm trying to find a small electric C-frame motor, details from the label:

Jakel, Inc
119414-00
J238-087-8242
120V   60Hz   .54A
Z.P.   CL.  H.

I already found the 50 count box for $5 on email, unforunately they are the wrong model! As always, thanks for the help, Bob.


----------



## Redox (Dec 19, 2008)

Many of those little motors are OEM only and you won't be able to find an exact replacement.  What's it running?

Chris


----------



## raybonz (Dec 19, 2008)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> OK, once again I'm trying to save a dime or two, hard times and all. I'm trying to find a small electric C-frame motor, details from the label:
> 
> Jakel, Inc
> 119414-00
> ...



Try here: http://www.fasco.com/index.htm

Also check http://www.grainger.com/ and search for manufacturer Jakel and they will direct you to look at both Fasco and Dayton.. 

Your nameplate info doesn't tell me what sort of motor you're looking for.. Try posting a good picture too.. Is this a blower motor?

Ray


----------



## LJ Smith (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm also looking for a motor for a QF Santa Fe. Part number on it reads: J238 087 8195.  Can't find it on Fasco or Grainger.  Anyone replace their motor without replacing the whole combustion blower/motor?  It looks to be the same size/model as my Castile insert.  
My Santa Fe Green light comes on with red flashing and nothing works.  With direct power to the distrib. blower, it works.  Direct power to the auger and combustion blower, neither works.  

Thanks for any info/ advice.

LJ


----------



## Czech (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck LJ, and thanks to the others for the replies. The only conclusion I came to was that the motor I was looking for is OEM. Yes, it is a combustion blower motor for a Quad Castile, ended up buying the whole unit. And you wonder why we're in trouble, we never fix anything anymore, just toss it!


----------



## LJ Smith (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Gotz,

That's pretty much what I'm finding out.  Luckily, I have some extra parts that are usable but I wanted to put some new ones on.  It's sad, to replace a $30 motor you have to buy the complete combustion fan for $300+.  Somewhere out there there has to be a better solution.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2009)

LJ Smith said:
			
		

> Thanks Gotz,
> 
> That's pretty much what I'm finding out.  Luckily, I have some extra parts that are usable but I wanted to put some new ones on.  It's sad, to replace a $30 motor you have to buy the complete combustion fan for $300+.  Somewhere out there there has to be a better solution.



Is this fan something that distributes the heat better? If so I would never pay $300.00 for something like that.. That is an insane amount of money for a simple device.. My 8,000 btu AC cost much less than that!! I think it is time to reinvent the wheel in this case.. I grafted a $30.00 blower on this stove and it has run a VERY long time and is inexpensive to replace yet I oil it annually and it still runs like new.. They offered a fan for this stove (I got a couple returned ones from the warehouse free when I picked up my stove over 20 yrs. ago).. At the time they charged over $150.00 for this cheaply made blower.. The blower was a lower quality, higher priced version of my Grainger fan which only required redrilling 3 mounting flange holes.. Take some measurements and see what you can graft onto your stove to move the air.. Be creative and buy yourself something nice with the hard earned money you saved...

Good Luck,
Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2009)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> OK, once again I'm trying to save a dime or two, hard times and all. I'm trying to find a small electric C-frame motor, details from the label:
> 
> Jakel, Inc
> 119414-00
> ...



Does it look like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Furnace-Inducer-Goodman-J238-112-11064-Fasco/dp/B000BUMFHU

or how about this site?

http://www.boatandrvaccessories.com/MOTORS.htm

Or maybe here..

http://www.emotorstore.com/?gclid=CN-Xz4Djr5gCFQJvswod9lCFVA


Just ideas to look at..


----------



## Czech (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Ray, but this is the OEM combustion blower unit, it comes from Quad (or other vendors) as one whole deal, housing, gaskets, fan wheel, etc. When just the motor goes bad which is the most often the case, you get stuck buying the whole gig for $200-300's. Kind of sucks when you just need the motor.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2009)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> Thanks Ray, but this is the OEM combustion blower unit, it comes from Quad (or other vendors) as one whole deal, housing, gaskets, fan wheel, etc. When just the motor goes bad which is the most often the case, you get stuck buying the whole gig for $200-300's. Kind of sucks when you just need the motor.



Just hate to see people get ripped off in these hard times.. Even though it is OEM  take all the measurements you can to see if you can graft in something mainstream in the future...Too bad you are so far away as I would have been glad to try and resolve this in a more economical way.. It pays to look at the little things when purchasing major items as future expenses can be prohibitive..  Maybe you can figure out how to lubricate the blower and do it once a year to maximise the life of the bearings..

Good Luck,
Ray


----------



## Czech (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks again, Ray. I gave it my best try, CW, CCW, volts, amps, the whole thing. Problem is that these darn stoves are sooo precise that anything other than what they have OEM wise doesn't work without modifications. Did I say modifications? I've done a few to my stove, works good, but more work than I thought going in. I'll keep you in mind in the future, you seem to know our stuff. Btw, bearings are sealed, pisses me off, just like cars now a days!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2009)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Ray. I gave it my best try, CW, CCW, volts, amps, the whole thing. Problem is that these darn stoves are sooo precise that anything other than what they have OEM wise doesn't work without modifications. Did I say modifications? I've done a few to my stove, works good, but more work than I thought going in. I'll keep you in mind in the future, you seem to know our stuff. Btw, bearings are sealed, pisses me off, just like cars now a days!



Your Welcome! Woodburners or should I say alternative fuel burners for the most part have a common bond that only other woodburners understand.. Even at work fellow wood burners chat about their experiences etc. about burning techniques, storing, splitting, stacking, wood, species , chimney design and draft problems etc.... It is similar to when I had a motorcycle how we waved to each other and always had stories to exchange and that common bond.. Maybe it's self reliance feeling you get from burning wood or just going back to basics.. That's why this forum is one the best there is online and I one I love to read daily.. Many good people here and great moderators too.. 

Ray


----------

